# Is this young



## abdominal100 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am 13 years old and 6 months ago I have been diagnosed with IBS but I just cant believe it since its mostly people in there 30 that get it. Is it possible?


----------



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm 22 and I have it, too.You might want to check out the Teen forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=26


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm 13 and I got it when I was 12 IBS often develops during the teenage years. It's not just an "old people" condition.


----------



## Brittney81888 (Aug 9, 2007)

I was first diagnosed with IBS when I was 14. I'm turning 19 tomorrow







But yeah, I missed lots of school, constantly went back and forth between public and homeschooling which ended up screwing up my credits so I havn't graduated yet. I also won't be attending college because I can't sit in classes. Right now I'm trying to find a hypnotherapist that specializes in IBS. Here is a website if your interested in that b/c regular counseling doesn't help me. www.ibshypnosis.com Good Luck!


----------

